# Kicker comp vr c18d



## cwoodman (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey guys I just got ahold of a kicker comp vr c18d 18" subwoofer. Im tryjng to design a box for it and wanted to build a ported box but have heard these are only supposed to be ran in a sealed box. If anyone has any experience with these would it work well in a large ported box or should i stick with sealed?


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

Holy infinite baffle goodness batman!
What kind of vehicle. I'm thinking this would work really well IB.


----------



## I'm not new (Feb 14, 2015)

Do you have the specifications?
If not, look on Kicker's website for the support section. They used to have a specs for their out of production models on there. The manuals will have the T/S parameters, and Kicker's enclosure recommendations.

That would be a good starting point. After you have the specs, run them through your favorite box modeling program and see what you get. Kicker may recommend sealed, but the woofer might model just fine for a vented box. It may effect power handling though?


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

I have to imagine it's going to need more cuft than the 15" which needs about 5cuft sealed

Kicker C10 Owner's Manual (Page 7 of 12)

Kicker C10 Owner's Manual (Page 4 of 12)


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

I think I found it on kickers website. 

http://www.kicker.com/app/manuals/subwoofers/compVR/CVRdMan.pdf


Very vague on specs


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

Product Manuals | KICKER®


----------



## cwoodman (Jan 23, 2016)

I believe i found the correct manual but it doesnt say much for specs. Only gives a recommended sealed space at 3.3, no specs to punch into a program really. Vehicle is most likely going to be a dodge durango


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

cwoodman said:


> I believe i found the correct manual but it doesnt say much for specs. Only gives a recommended sealed space at 3.3, no specs to punch into a program really. Vehicle is most likely going to be a dodge durango



Well that vehicle rules out IB


----------

